# My mutated Fluval Flex 15g.



## crushford76 (11 mo ago)

Long long story short, I've kept tanks for years. Usually they have been heavily planted, and most certainly, they've been over done or complicated. Take for example my first tank. A 90g heavily planted, discus breader. Heavily lit, on occasion co², 90g of sump, top much filtration, but it was fun.

But for the last bunch of years, I've been taking care of other people's tanks.

That came to an end, and that tank got taken down. I had guessed there was about 100 shrimp in that tank. I was very wrong, lol. More likely close to 300.

I had no excuse, to not set up a planted shrimp tank like I always wanted.

Let me introduce you to my mutated Fluval Flex. It's been a bit slower then I wanted, but, it's been a long time since I've set up a tank.


----------



## crushford76 (11 mo ago)

To date modifications. 
Sodastream co²
3rd generation of lights, chihiro vivid mini
Full reworking of filtration, redesign of filter media. 1st chamber, medium, and medium fine. Worked in a pumped spounge filter in the second, as well as some fine filter, and biedia. (Still in progress)
Return water difused, future upgrade to pump planed.


----------



## crushford76 (11 mo ago)

Play with it too much and you'll make it cloudy, lol


----------

